# New info on some ole treads



## Keith (Aug 21, 2011)

Well some say its a Schwinn I think its an C W Racing I know some things can be altered but this has no serial number on the drop outs  (rear) It Does have the numbers where the pedals go in the round part of the frame on the frame body it is stampep   DSBM THen the next line is 41005591    on the pedal arms its forged inKEHNCHROMO 175x22 it has CW front badge and rc decals. It does not have the numbers on the rear drop out like all the Schwinns did, and it does not have a cross brace tube holding the two rear bars together. How can I ID this bike,,,, I think its a CW but they've changed hands and you cant call or get a call. I e-mailed , and got an answer that it looked like it came frome the night cleaning people......Keith


----------



## Keith (Aug 23, 2011)

*Taken it bike the bike shop*

*Well just for shoots and giggles,  I'm Taken my now officially declare a CW  Racer.... Not a schwinn , not that Schwinn is bad, but we wanted this to be CW and nice and vintage at that,Chromoly. A BMX vintage Mechanic is gonna pull the rear end apart and clean and put new bearings in, getting cleaned looking for any markings.Then Pull apart the front gear, and 3 piece assembly The arms are marked  KeiHN  CR M O   175x2       underneath the reads D S B M400888        WE willl soak the thain and see if we can find the year
*


----------



## Keith (Aug 24, 2011)

*Question on #s*



Keith said:


> *Well just for shoots and giggles,  I'm Taken my now officially declare a CW  Racer.... Not a schwinn , not that Schwinn is bad, but we wanted this to be CW and nice and vintage at that,Chromoly. A BMX vintage Mechanic is gonna pull the rear end apart and clean and put new bearings in, getting cleaned looking for any markings.Then Pull apart the front gear, and 3 piece assembly The arms are marked  KeiHN  CR M O   175x2       underneath the reads D S B M400888        WE willl soak the thain and see if we can find the year
> *



Do any of these numbers mean anything to anyone .....Please?


----------



## wade373 (Oct 15, 2011)

Since feel for the ball is important, the materials used are also integral in transmitting that feel.Cheap Soccer shoes are usually made of real leather or synthetic leather, with real leather providing the best feedback for the player. Real leather has other advantages as well. Leather shoes tend to fit better and are often more durable as well. 

Cheap soccer shoes are required for several reasons. Not only do appropriate shoes give you traction in a sport where traction is paramount, they also provide you with support and padding that will protect you from injury. A quality soccer shoe is constructed with an upper portion that is made with materials and layering that will give the player the most feel for the ball, and in a sport where your feet are as important as soccer, that feel is incredibly valuable.

The game of soccer is one of the most popular team sports worldwide.Soccer kicks is the main offensive action during the game and the team with more kicks on target has better chances to score and win a game. For this reason, improvement of soccer instep kick technique is one of the most important aims of training programs in young players. 

A less expensive option is synthetic leather. Appropriate for beginning and intermediate players, synthetic leather offers an affordable entry level shoe for prospective soccer players. Further, synthetic leather offers greater water resistance and is ideal for play on wet fields. Synthetic leather shoes are easier to clean and tend to maintain their looks for a longer period of time even though they typically do not last as long as their leather counterparts.


----------



## ericbaker (Oct 18, 2011)

post some pics, of the bike and parts and youll get more info, sounds like the crank isnt original.


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Dec 4, 2011)

Keith said:


> Well some say its a Schwinn I think its an C W Racing I know some things can be altered but this has no serial number on the drop outs  (rear) It Does have the numbers where the pedals go in the round part of the frame on the frame body it is stampep   DSBM THen the next line is 41005591    on the pedal arms its forged inKEHNCHROMO 175x22 it has CW front badge and rc decals. It does not have the numbers on the rear drop out like all the Schwinns did, and it does not have a cross brace tube holding the two rear bars together. How can I ID this bike,,,, I think its a CW but they've changed hands and you cant call or get a call. I e-mailed , and got an answer that it looked like it came frome the night cleaning people......Keith




Just post a pic of it,so that WE ALL can see it to help you out


----------

